# Relocating



## Scott (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

We have been residing in Dubai for the last 9 years and would like to re-locate to Malaysia, we have 2 boys ages 5 and 9. At this point we have no idea about exactly where we want to live yet, the most important thing is schooling for the boys. Question: If the only restriction was schooling what town or city would you choose to reside in? 

I would just like to take the choices to a shorter list by eliminating the towns or cities that are not to pleasant…

Thanks,

Scott


----------

